
Paperspace (YC W15) Raises $13M Series A - ibdthor
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/16/paperspace-scores-13m-investment-for-ai-fueled-application-development-platform/
======
ererciyes
I thought I could trust PaperSpace. My account was hacked for the second time
and was charged for all the machines I did not start. I'm done with them!
Hopefully they will use the funding to secure their system and create a
responsive customer support.

